# Tivo Mini With WiFi



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it possible to use the Tivo Mini with WiFi? I'm currently transferring recordings between rooms at a very good rate. I can stream HD programming through Roku in the same room. I don't see why Tivo couldn't do the same.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MaxWin100 said:


> Is it possible to use the Tivo Mini with WiFi?


Yes.



MaxWin100 said:


> I'm currently transferring recordings between rooms at a very good rate. I can stream HD programming through Roku in the same room. I don't see why Tivo couldn't do the same.


"through Roku" means you're likely streaming content that requires much less bandwidth than the HD content delivered via cable providers that TiVo stores, and then is streamed by the TiVos, unaltered, to one or more Minis.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

HD is HD, right? How is the HD content on Tivo different from the HD content on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxWin100 said:


> Is it possible to use the Tivo Mini with WiFi? I'm currently transferring recordings between rooms at a very good rate. I can stream HD programming through Roku in the same room. I don't see why Tivo couldn't do the same.


I have my Mini connected with a Linksys WUMC710. No problems. I was using the TiVo wireless N adapter, but I needed more ports.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MaxWin100 said:


> HD is HD, right? How is the HD content on Tivo different from the HD content on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.?


The amount of network bandwidth required varies by service, based on what video compression technology they're using to deliver their content and what quality levels they're applying within that solution.

Cable providers have typically delivered content using the relatively ancient MPEG2 standard, requiring up to 20 Mbps bandwidth for uncompressed full HD. In the meantime, services unbound by legacy cable industry technologies can use much more modern, advanced video compression technology (see H.264, H.265), requiring a fraction of that bandwidth.

Thus, streaming Netflix to a Mini may require as little as 1/10th the network bandwidth required to stream an HD recording off a TiVo to a Mini.


----------

